# Bay Pointe



## Huffy bay pointe (Apr 8, 2020)

Trying to determine the year of my old Huffy bay pointe. Serial number C80515 26714. 3 speed with tires that are 1 3/8. Can anyone help?


----------



## juvela (Apr 9, 2020)

-----

poster has begun another thread on this cycle over at the general forum -

Please help date my huffy bay point 3 speed bike

-----


----------

